# Disabled Child



## Lindaloo716 (Jul 2, 2012)

Our three cockatiels were only semi tame when I saved them from a nasty nasty dirty trailer full of LOTS of animals. They will land on me, and step up when I am "saving them." They back up when I try to offer food from my hand.

My youngest child has severe autism, but these 3 love her. She will stand practically in the cage for hours 'talking' to them (she is non verbal). I finally figured out why they like her so much...FOOD! She is sharing her food with them. Thankfully the worst thing for them that even comes into my house is tortilla chips. (I'm a whole foods vegan, corn chips are our bad food.) If avocado is brought into the house I am diligent about keeping it far from the birds! They really enjoy climbing on her and preening her.

I just wanted to share!

Oh and all of our birds REALLY love tortilla chips. smh


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is such a good and funny story!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is precious! Sounds like she speaks to the birds


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

JaimeS said:


> That is precious! Sounds like she speaks to the birds




She is a 'Bird Whisperer'


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

It looks beautiful to me when i picture it


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

This is so fantastic. It sounds like she has three new best friends.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Great story! I love hearing stuff like this - makes me glad I have pets in my life!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao. The way to a tiels heart is through their stomach. This is really a lovely story. I'm glad that your child and the tiels benefit from one another.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely, lovely story


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

such a lovely story thanks for sharing it


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Lovely story!


----------

